# Routers Dont' Work With DSL Modem



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

I tried a Linksys and a D-Link router to get on the net with my 2 PC's. They didn't work.
Both routers worked with other systems, but when I hooked up to a Bellsouth Westell DSL modem I got nothing with either one. I went to IPconfig, released and renewed, connection is set to obtain IP and DNS automatically. I noticed that when not using the router the IPconfig showed a DNS suffix "launchmodem.com" which doesn't appear when using either router, and straight off the modem both machines do fine. Does this have anything to do with the problem? Thanks for viewing.

Laremac


----------



## masterjim (Apr 14, 2007)

Did you try resetting the modem and router? Unplug both for a minute each,then plug the modem in first to set,then the router. It could also be a compatibility issue. My ISP recommends only Linksys, Belkin and Hawking routers that are compatible with their modem. You should check with your ISP on which brand router to use.


----------



## masterjim (Apr 14, 2007)

You can also try www.linksys.com/lela 
Free software to help you set up and troubleshoot your router.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

laremac said:


> Both routers worked with other systems, but when I hooked up to a Bellsouth Westell DSL modem I got nothing with either one.


Did you configure the WAN sides of the routers to work with the new modem?


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

Chuck, no I didn't configure the WAN side of the router.... don't know how to do that. I did download the Linksys assistance program, and even tho' my router was on the list, it was not detected by the program. I've used routers some in home networks and the wiring is all correct I am sure and pretty sure nothing is wrong with either router. What about the launchmodem.com DNS suffix? That has me curious. Neither PC thru either router will show that in the IPconfig but both do when hooked straight to the modem.

If it will help I can post the IPconfigs for one PC hooked both ways. And I can type either router's IP in the browser and configure it (if I knew what to do).


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

MasterJim, I believe BellSouth wants you to upgrade to something called Home Networking Plus which will allow you to run up to 4 PC's from your DSL modem. They may have done something to this modem so that it won't work with most routers but last year I used both of these routers on a BellSouth DSL modem in another city with no problems. I suspect the router needs to be configured a certain way to deal with it and I don't know how to do that.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree with* laremac *that just about any broadband router you choose to use will need to be configured on the WAN side to work properly with your modem. You will need to know things like if the modem handles the PPPoE (Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet) user login and authentication to the DSL network or if it expects the connected PC to handle it, DNS addresses, DHCP settings. If you are lucky the problem may be as simple as the routers' WAN setting for your old service not working on the new service and a reset to factory defaults _*may*_ cure the problem.

If setting the WAN configuration of a router is totally foreign to you and you do not get an answer here, you may want to check out the At&T Southeast (a.k.a. Bell South) forums and FAQs at BroadbandReports.com

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/ilec,bels

I am not at all familiar with the purpose the the Windows DNS suffix and how the launchmodem.com. Maybe a Windows Networking MVP here on TSG can come along and address that issue.

Do you have any kind of connection manager software installed on the PCs that needs to run when you are directly connected to the modem? If so, I have seen some older SBC/AT&T versions that take over your network settings and will just about block trying to to restore the network configurations to use a router of any type to share an Internet connection or the share files and printers between computers on the same network.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you share the exact model of your modem?


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

The modem is a Westell model B90-210030-04S2 REV A. I am now seeing the launchmodem.com when using the router, don't know why. The only difference I see now in the ipconfig is the default gateway is 192.168.1.1 with the linksys and 192.168.1.254 without the router. I don't know what that has to do with anything.

I don't think there is any connection manager software on this machine. Any tips or suggestions I would be glad to try. Thanks, Laremac


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

laremac said:


> The only difference I see now in the ipconfig is the default gateway is *192.168.1*.1 with the linksys and *192.168.1*.254 without the router. I don't know what that has to do with anything.


Sounds like the modem and LAN side of the router may be both trying to use the same 192.168.1.x sub-net. I believe that this is not a valid configuration but will wait for JohnWill's expert opinion.


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

I just remembered that the modem came with a disc that had to be run on the PC it is to be used with. Probably configured something in the PC to allow it to work with the modem, and the routers are not set up right. If anyone knows how to set them, great, if not, thanks for your time and knowledge.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, Chuck hit it on the head. Change the base address of the Linksys router to 192.168.2.254 and see if you don't have better luck.

Another point. That "modem" is really a router, since you're seeing a private address behind a NAT layer. You may be happier either configuring the "modem" in bridge mode or using the following configuration to configure the second router as a wireless switch. If you don't do one of these things, you'll have two NAT layers, and any port forwards for applications will be really _*interesting*_. 

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

laremac said:


> I just remembered that the modem came with a disc that had to be run on the PC it is to be used with. Probably configured something in the PC to allow it to work with the modem, and the routers are not set up right. If anyone knows how to set them, great, if not, thanks for your time and knowledge.


Unless you're using a USB connection, you do NOT need that disk!


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

OK John, I will study what you wrote and try to do it. Meanwhile I found this by clicking on the Westell modem interface tab in the BellSouth folder.
DSL

Up
Connection

Up
User ID

[email protected] (I changed my real username)
IP Address

72.154.9.146
IP Gateway

68.208.254.9
Primary DNS

205.152.37.23

dns.asm.bellsouth.net
Secondary DNS

205.152.132.23

dns.msy.bellsouth.net

restart modem disconnect

Modem Info

Modem Name

WireSpeed Dual Connect
Model

B90-210030-04S2
Serial

05B406985016
Software Version

01.06.64
MAC Address

00:0f:db:56:23:79
Warranty Date

August 9, 2005

Local Network

Modem IP Address

192.168.1.254
Ethernet

connected
USB

locked

I have a book on my D Link router that shows how to confiure it with the browser to use a static IP address... not for the Linksys.... hope I can find that info on the net.... using the browser does not do it.

All very interesting even though I'm sure I will never understand networking!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can probably find the User Guide for the Linksys on their web site. If not, the operation is going to be pretty much the same as for any router. I didn't understand "using the browser does not do it." You should be able to type 192.168.1.1 into your browser and access its login page.

You need to find the Dhcp server's address range for your modem/router to make sure that you don't set a wrong address for the Linksys.


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

Thanks, Terry.. putting 192.168.0.1 does give me the log in page for the D Link, can't (yet) figure why 192.168.1.1 won't do the same for the Linksys. Some of what John wrote about running the feed from the modem to a LAN port instead of the WAN kinda went over my head but I will have some time to monkey with it tomorrow.


----------



## Jhony Cage (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi laremac,

Read ur query...
As discussed u have a westell 2100... I believe its the same one which has a POWER, Ethernet , Ready light.... right...??
I believe I know what u want to know...(if u want to use linksys.. )
All i need is a bit info from ypur side... 

Plz check and tell if ur modem has the same lights which i discussed....Does it says 'wirespeed'...???
Do u have a small reset button at the rare of the modem....??
Plz check if the linksys u have is a wrt54g or some other model..??
Plz check ur connection type -- PPPoE or DHCP....??
and post it here.. I think i can tell u what u need to do exactly...!!

One more thing u got a D-Link page by using 192.168.0.1 because its the default gateway for the modem...
If you are getting any ip Starting from 192.... when u are connecting only modem then it should not be the case....cause westell 2100 dont have a DHCP server to give an IP. The Ip that the computer should get when modem is directly connected should start from 169.....

So upadate me about the info i have requested and i believe i can help u...
waiting for a reply...
Take Care 
B-bye...


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

Yes it is a Westell 2100 Wirespeed dual connect modem with the lights you mentioned and the small reset button on the back you would press with a pencil tip. The Linksys router is a wired BEFSR41 model. I have not been able to access the configuration page for it, but I am pretty sure it is set for DHCP. The DLink I can set for DHCP or PPPoE but I don't know all the info needed to set for PPPoE (account and password) and am not sure the ISP is using PPPoE.

Here is my ipconfig when running the PC straight off the Westell modem.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Larry>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

D:\Documents and Settings\Larry>

Thanks and waiting to hear from you.

Laremac


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

It seems like the modem is pre-programmed with his user ID and password so perhaps if he was to reset the modem, there should be a small hole on it somewhere that you put a paperclip or something similar into and hold for about 10 seconds then set up the router for PPoE with the username and password.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yet another point. If the modem (which is really a router) and the Linksys router have their base address in the same subnet, you'll probably have problems connecting the two unless the first modem/router is in bridge mode. You can change the base address of the Linksys if that is the case to solve this issue. The default base address of Linksys routers is 192.168.1.1, which is the same subnet as your modem/router is configured for. You need to address this issue.


----------



## Jhony Cage (Jul 6, 2007)

As far as i know when the modem is directly connected to the computer u can go online right???

If this is the case plse try this....

try to pull the GUI of westell 2100 by using the default gateway 192.168.1.254 in internet explorer......
tell me if u get this.... The default username and password for enetering the GUI is admin/password

If u are successfull check the menu on top....
it shud say something like....Home....Status...Configuration....Maintenance...Troubleshooting ....Help....

Also tell me if u have a disconnect/reconnect button on the Homepage of GUI or a release renew button

If u have disconnect/ reconnect then its a PPPoE connection...
Release Renew means DHCP...
Please provide this info along with the options that u are getting under configuration....(if u get it.!!!)

I'll try to figure out how we can make it work....
Gud luck..!!


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

Yes, I can get the GUI for the Westell... here's the homepage info.
DSL	Up	
Connection	Up	
User ID	[email protected] (not the real username)
IP Address	65.1.149.222	
IP Gateway	68.208.254.9	
Primary DNS	205.152.37.23	
dns.asm.bellsouth.net	
Secondary DNS	205.152.132.23	
dns.msy.bellsouth.net

Modem Info 
Modem Name	WireSpeed Dual Connect	
Model	B90-210030-04S2	
Serial	05B406985016	
Software Version	01.06.64	
MAC Address	00:0f:db:56:23:79	
Warranty Date	August 9, 2005

Local Network 
Modem IP Address	192.168.1.254	
Ethernet	connected	
USB	locked

There are two buttons on the homepage... restart connection and disconnect. In addition to home there are buttons for diagnostics, remote access, update modem, reset modem, modem self test, and expert mode.


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

I just ran the diagnostics test for the Westell, and it is PPPoE. It passed all the tests except IP, and it says "cannot access ping.fastaccess.com" and that I should try another address.

Now, what is the best way to make the router work with this modem?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe several of us have mentioned this before, but the "modem" is a modem/router combo. The router portion of it has already been configured to work with your internet connection.

The third best way to get another router working with the modem/router is the way you are trying to do it--connect the WAN port of the router to a LAN port of the modem/router. If both routers are using the same subnet there is a small chance that it will work. If they are using different subnets there is a larger chance that it will work.

The second best way is to put the modem/router into bridge mode. This bypasses the router function. If you do this, make sure you know how to configure the other router to connect with your ISP.

The best way, IMO, is to keep your hands off the modem/router (except possibly to change the Dhcp server's address range) and connect additional routers the way John explained. His method of connection and configuration makes the additional router(s) act as ethernet switches and (optionally) wireless access points. And everything you connect is really connecting to the modem/router and the router portion of that device is "controlling" everything so things stay pretty simple.


----------



## Jhony Cage (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok!!!!!
Its a PPPoE.......
Now try this Go to Local Network 
>>Modem IP Address 192.168.1.254 
Try to change the IP Address to 192.168.99.254
Click save and then Switch off and Switch ON the modem.
Hard reset ur linksys and connect it in the setup.
It should work...
Lets try...
Good Luck..
Bie..


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

Will do, Johnny... tried to set up the routers for PPPoE by putting in my username, password, etc. but NG. Funny, but when hooked like this... PC to router to modem.... cannot get the config page for the routers.... take the modem off and 192.168.1.1 will show the Linksys homepage. Goes back to how the Linksys assistance program would not detect the router, it might if I had the modem unhooked. The model was on the list. 

In the PC the TCPIP properties are set to automatic for both IP and DNS for the connection... let me know if I need to change anything.....

Laremac


----------



## hit0kage (Jul 9, 2007)

is it possible you have to spoof your mac address? If i recall, you can't just unplug modems for DSL to change your mac address.

type ipconfig /all
find your physical address

and when you go to your router configuration page, find where to spoof your mac address and type in your physical address


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Jhony Cage told you one way to try to get working what I called the "third best way" in post #24.

hit0kage's suggestion, while sometimes true, does not apply since your router (the router portion of the modem/router combo) is already connecting fine. If you go with my "second best way" there is a small chance you will have to do the clone MAC address to make the Linksys's WAN MAC addesss be the same as the current router's WAN MAC Address (not the computer's).


----------



## johnatek (Jul 11, 2007)

Mine's been working flawless till yesturday,seems bellsouth took away the use of home networking with this modem.you have to enter advanced settings to put the modem into bridged ethernet,but bellsouthj removed that from my modem so my network here at my office is now useless.


----------



## johnatek (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry,expert mode if you can still access that region than select bridged ethernet,save your settings than access your router,select pppoe add your username and pass and violla.hope this helps you.i'll have to reconfigure my network now.


----------



## Jhony Cage (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi laremac 
I believe you'll not be able to visit the router's GUI when modem is also connected because they have the same gateway address and it results in IP conflict. Try what i have suggested and then hard reset the router. I believe it should work.


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

Hi Johnatek, thanks for the input. Let me ask a little more about changing the Westell modem. Here is what I get.

1. Go into expert mode, and see a set of buttons, select configure. Get a set of buttons like this: Connection, DHCP Server, IP Passthrough and NAT. Now since I don't know what to do to get to bridge mode from here I am not going to mess with it until you say how to do it.

2. Setting the router. I can set for PPPoE and I know my username and password. Anything else I need to set in the router?

3. If this does not work can I go back to whatever mode the modem was in as I don't think it will work in the bridged mode.

4. I don't know about setting up the router to work as a switch... may or not have autosense ports... don't have a crossover cable made up, and never had much luck using crossovers to hook up a network. I would rather get it going by using the Westell modem as a modem only. Sorry I do not understand about the 2 NAT layers and so forth. I do know that I hooked up 2 machines once with a D Link router and one would not let you go into eBay, the other would. Both would, if run straight off the DSL modem. We had a computer guy come and he couldn't make that router do it either, so we put a new router on and he made it work some way. Took him 2 days to do it. i don't like to call computer guys to come and work for me!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I still think the easy way is to connect the secondary router as I described in my first post. Unless the DHCP address pool is configure for the whole subnet address (very unlikely) in the first router, you don't have to change anything there. That's the most desirable option. It really is very simple to get this running my way, and it works every time.


----------



## johnatek (Jul 11, 2007)

This should help you
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/6323
thi


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

Strange, but my modem is a B90 210030 04s2 which is not on the list for firmware upgrades. So I would have a 50/50 chance of installing the proper firmware upgrade. But, I did upgrade the firmware on the router, no problem. Which do you think I should use? A90 2100 or B90 2200?


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

Whoa! I read on a little farther and it looks like a switch with this modem instead of a router is the way to go. I'll look into that if using one of my routers as a switch is something I can't set up.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Strange, but my modem is a B90 210030 04s2 which is not on the list for firmware upgrades."

But it is on the list of manufacturer discontinued, right?

If the modem/router is not smart enough to reject firmware not meant for it I would put the odds of having a working device after installing the wrong firmware as much, much less than 50%.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I read on a little farther and it looks like a switch with this modem instead of a router is the way to go. I'll look into that if using one of my routers as a switch ..."

Why didn't some of us think of that?!?


----------



## johnatek (Jul 11, 2007)

Mine worked flawless without a switch,but att/bellsouth took away my configure button so i'll have to redo the whole network ,but if you have the confugure button it should work fine for you.The change was 2 days ago,so if you have the config button it may go away soon.iwas just trying to help you and figure out my delimma.....


----------



## laremac (Jun 26, 2001)

Johnwill, how can I tell if either of my routers has auto-sensing or uplink port so I know whether to use a crossover cable? I can set for IP 192.168.1.254 and disable DHCP but in the dark over which cable to use.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You simply look at the specifications for the two units. A crossover cable will certainly work if you have one handy, since the autosensing ports would handle that as well.


----------



## Danny08 (Sep 17, 2008)

ok with Bellsouth its a pain in the But ,,But inside the the westell modem Configs .(if I remember )its like a website you go to . Not sure how to do it but I know you have to Bridge them together if you down load the programs Bellsouth has ..you can go right in to the westell settings using your user name and password ,, you will find where it said bridge routers its has been a long time since I have done this, but Bellsouth is a pain in the A$$ and I know you can do it in them settings some where hope this helps you a little. once you are in your setting I am sure you can get the rest done. That's where I forget how to get to them settings


----------



## renegade X (May 27, 2003)

This modem is running NAT, so it is best to hook the modem to one of the LAN ports instead of the WAN port (labeled Internet) of the router. Every device beyond the modem should have DHCP shut off and let the modem do all of the work. With this done you should be issue free. In order to keep the router hooked up to the WAN port, you will have to make changes to all the devices, and it sounds as though you would like to avoid that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We might as well post the complete procedure for connecting two routers in that manner. 

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------

